# اعرف الاسم من الرجلين .............ازاااااااااااى



## Coptic MarMar (7 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم ربنا يسوع



فيه طالب في الجامعة كان عنده مادة من المواد اللي بيدرسها مختصة بعلم 
الطيور. ولما قرب امتحان المادة آخر السنة .. الطالب راجع وراجع 
لغاية 
ما طلعت عينيه.. المهم.. دخل الامتحان وهوه واثق مليون في الميه 
إنه 
جاهز وينجح وبتفوق كمان.. 
المفاجأة إن الأستاذ قابلهم بسؤال واحد بس .. 
السؤال كان عبارة عن صور لرجلين بعض الطيور.. 
والمطلوب معرفة أسماء الطيور من شكل رجليها بس... 

صاحبنا إتعصب وضرب لخمه وكان هيعيط ومعرفش يحل السؤال.. راح 
قايم 
من 
الكرسي وراح للأستاذ وراح مسلم ورقته فاضيه 

وبص للاستاذ بصة احتقار شديدة
فقالة الإستاذ ببرود: اعتبر نفسك ساقط في المادة يا 
بابا.. 

شويه كده.. لاحظ الإستاذ إن 
الطالب ما كتبش اسمه على ورقة الإجابه .. 
قاله بنرفزه : أومال فين اسمك 
يا ولد ؟ 

قام عمنا رافع 
بنطلونه لفوق لغاية ركبه 
وقاله: ... 

اعرف اسمي من شكل 
رجليه بقا  
:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف الاسم من الرجلين .............ازاااااااااااى*

شكله كان زراعة 
حاكم ان عارف بتوع زراعة مصايبهم عاملة ازاى
:ranting::ranting:
بالك لو كان حقوق
 كان جاوب على الأمتحان وهو مغمض 
:beee::beee:​


----------



## K A T Y (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف الاسم من الرجلين .............ازاااااااااااى*

_*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_​ 
_*جميلة يا مرمر انا عاملة زي المجنونة وبضحك لوحدي*_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف الاسم من الرجلين .............ازاااااااااااى*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> شكله كان زراعة
> حاكم ان عارف بتوع زراعة مصايبهم عاملة ازاى
> :ranting::ranting:
> بالك لو كان حقوق
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه
ايوة بصراحة عندك حق لو كان حقوق 
كان جاااااوب بسرعة جدا وهو مغمض كمان :dntknw:
ميرسى لمرورك يا يوحنا ونورت الموضوع يا جميل​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف الاسم من الرجلين .............ازاااااااااااى*



K A T Y قال:


> _*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_​
> _*جميلة يا مرمر انا عاملة زي المجنونة وبضحك لوحدي*_​



ميرسى لمرورك يا كاتى ونورتى الموضوع يا جميل​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف الاسم من الرجلين .............ازاااااااااااى*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جميل جدا يامرمر ​*


----------



## محامي مسيحي (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف الاسم من الرجلين .............ازاااااااااااى*



والله حرام عليكي يا مرمر

عندي في البيت افتكروني اتجننت من كتر الضحك لوحدي

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ebn_yaso3_20 (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف الاسم من الرجلين .............ازاااااااااااى*

هههههههههههههههههههه جميلة جدا كنت فاكر ان موضوع الرجلين ده بجد قبل ماادخل اشوف الموضوع


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف الاسم من الرجلين .............ازاااااااااااى*



kokoman قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جميل جدا يامرمر ​*



ميرسى لمرورك يا كوكو ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف الاسم من الرجلين .............ازاااااااااااى*



محامي اسكندراني قال:


> والله حرام عليكي يا مرمر
> 
> عندي في البيت افتكروني اتجننت من كتر الضحك لوحدي
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
ده انا اللى اتجننت على ضحتك دى ههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك يا باشا ونورت​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف الاسم من الرجلين .............ازاااااااااااى*



ebn_yaso3_20 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه جميلة جدا كنت فاكر ان موضوع الرجلين ده بجد قبل ماادخل اشوف الموضوع



هههههههههههههههههه
لا فى مواضيعى مش هتلاقى حاجة بجد 
اطمن خالص هههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك ياابن يسوع ونورت الموضوع
واهلا بيك فى المنتدى​


----------



## Boxaya (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف الاسم من الرجلين .............ازاااااااااااى*

   :w00t: الله حلوه اوى يامرمر ياقمر بجد تحفه :w00t:





                  انا لسه بضحك لحد دلوقتى 





                     :gy0000: حننتينا الله يسمحك :gy0000:













                          اقللك ايه 



















                       :smil11: نيس توبيك ياقمر  :36_3_9:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف الاسم من الرجلين .............ازاااااااااااى*

ميرسى لمرورك يا بوكساية 
ويارب تضحكى كده على طول ياقمر 
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## سيزار (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف الاسم من الرجلين .............ازاااااااااااى*

يا مرمر

المره دى رجلين .. ياستار فى الى جاى


----------



## assyrian girl (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف الاسم من الرجلين .............ازاااااااااااى*

heheheh thats funny


----------



## wawa_smsm (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف الاسم من الرجلين .............ازاااااااااااى*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:t11::t11::t11:

معلش مش عارف أرد من كتر الضحك
بجد تحفة .. ميرسيييييييي ليكى
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف الاسم من الرجلين .............ازاااااااااااى*



سيزار قال:


> يا مرمر
> 
> المره دى رجلين .. ياستار فى الى جاى



شكرا لمرورك يا سيزار ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف الاسم من الرجلين .............ازاااااااااااى*



assyrian girl قال:


> heheheh thats funny



شكرا لمرورك ياقمر ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف الاسم من الرجلين .............ازاااااااااااى*



wawa_smsm قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> :t11::t11::t11:
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههه
تصدق انا ضحكت على ضحتك دى 
ماشى يا واوا يارب تضحك كده على طول 
نورت الموضوع ياجميل ​


----------



## twety (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف الاسم من الرجلين .............ازاااااااااااى*

ههههههههههههههههه
طالب ذكذوووووك بصحيح
برافو عليييييييييييه

خلى الدكتور يعرف لوحده بقى
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## gift (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف الاسم من الرجلين .............ازاااااااااااى*

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## losivertheprince (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف الاسم من الرجلين .............ازاااااااااااى*

*سلام المسيح
يعني الولد ده كان طائر ومتخفي وزعل لما الاستاذ سألهم عن اسماء الطيور علي اساس انها عورة ليه يعني ولا ايه مش فاهم وبعدين الموضوع كان امتحان الي جابه في جنينة الحيوانات دي !!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## جيلان (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف الاسم من الرجلين .............ازاااااااااااى*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
يارب الحق اتخرج قبل ما ينزلو عندنا
ميرسى يا مرمر 
بس الولا عنده حق عشن الدكاترة دول عليهم شوية حاجات تجيب الضغط والسكر 
كويس انى لسة عايشة​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف الاسم من الرجلين .............ازاااااااااااى*



twety قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> طالب ذكذوووووك بصحيح
> برافو عليييييييييييه
> 
> ...



ميرسى لمرورك يا تويتى ونورتى الموضوع ياقمر​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف الاسم من الرجلين .............ازاااااااااااى*



gift قال:


> هههههههههههههههه



ميرسى لمرورك يا قمر ونورتى الموضوع ياقمر ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف الاسم من الرجلين .............ازاااااااااااى*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح
> يعني الولد ده كان طائر ومتخفي وزعل لما الاستاذ سألهم عن اسماء الطيور علي اساس انها عورة ليه يعني ولا ايه مش فاهم وبعدين الموضوع كان امتحان الي جابه في جنينة الحيوانات دي !!!!!!!!!!!*​



هههههههههههههههههه
معلش يا لوسيفر قلبك أبيض 
القهوة دى عندى يا باشا هههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف الاسم من الرجلين .............ازاااااااااااى*

هههههههههههههههههه
صدقينى عندك حق يابت يا جيلان 
ربنا يرحمنا منهم يااااااارب 
ميرسى لمرورك ونورتى الموضوع ياقمر ​


----------



## نفرتاري (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف الاسم من الرجلين .............ازاااااااااااى*

الطالب ده عنده حق 
الموضوع جميل جدا يا مرمرتى[/COLOR]


----------



## فيبى 2010 (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اعرف الاسم من الرجلين .............ازاااااااااااى*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

تحفة بجد يا مرمر ​


----------



## elnegmelaswad (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اعرف الاسم من الرجلين .............ازاااااااااااى*

هههههههههههههههههه
مشفتش اذكي من كده
حلوة يا مرمر​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اعرف الاسم من الرجلين .............ازاااااااااااى*



نفرتاري قال:


> الطالب ده عنده حق
> الموضوع جميل جدا يا مرمرتى[/COLOR]




أيووووووووووة صح يا نفرتارى 

عنده حق ووووووونص 30:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اعرف الاسم من الرجلين .............ازاااااااااااى*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تحفة بجد يا مرمر ​



شكرااا يا عسولة​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اعرف الاسم من الرجلين .............ازاااااااااااى*



elnegmelaswad قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> مشفتش اذكي من كده
> حلوة يا مرمر​



وحياتك ولا هتشووف هههههه​


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أبريل 2010)

*طالب ذكى جدا*

في طالب في الجامعة كان عنده مادة من المواد اللي  بيدرسها مختصة
بعالم الطيور ..ولما قرب امتحان المادة آخر السنة ..  الطالب راجع
وراجع لغاية ما طلعت عينيه..
المهم.. دخل الامتحان وهوه  واثق مليون فالميه إنه جاهز وينجح وبتفوق
كمان..
المفاجأة إن الأستاذ  قابلهم بسؤال واحد بس ..
السؤال كان عبارة عن صور لرجلين بعض الطيور..
والمطلوب  معرفة أسماء الطيور من شكل رجليها بس...
صاحبنا إتعصب وضرب لخمه وكان  هيعيط ومعرفش يحل السؤال.. راح قايم
من
الكرسي وراح للأستاذ وراح  مسلم ورقته فاضيه وقاله:
ربنا ياخدك .. جاتك نيله انـته  ومادتك..
جتك الأرف..
رد عليه الإستاذ ببرود وقاله: اعتبر نفسك سائط  في المادة يا بابا..
شويه كده.. لاحظ الإستاذ إن الطالب ما كتبش اسمه  على ورقة الإجابه ..
قاله بنرفزه : أومال فين اسمك يا ولد ؟
قام عمنا  رافع
بنطلونه لفوق لغاية روكبه
وقاله: ...
وحياة أمــك لتيجي  تعرف اسمي من شكل رجليه​


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (15 أبريل 2010)

*رد: طالب ذكى جدا*

هههههههههههههههههههههه


حلو ووووووووووووووووووه
اوووووووووى


مرسي  ليك


----------



## روماني زكريا (16 أبريل 2010)

*رد: طالب ذكى جدا*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جميله واول مره اسمعها 
شكرا يا مينا


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أبريل 2010)

*رد: طالب ذكى جدا*


ههههههههههههه 
لا واضح انه ذكى فعلا​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أبريل 2010)

*رد: طالب ذكى جدا*



منال بنت العدرا قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> حلو ووووووووووووووووووه
> ...


شكرا منال لمرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أبريل 2010)

*رد: طالب ذكى جدا*



روماني زكريا قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جميله واول مره اسمعها
> شكرا يا مينا


شكرا رومانى لمرورك
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أبريل 2010)

*رد: طالب ذكى جدا*



kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> لا واضح انه ذكى فعلا​


نورت كوكو بمرورك
سلام المسيح لك
​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (16 أبريل 2010)

*رد: طالب ذكى جدا*

هههههههههههههههههههههه حلووووووووه جدا يامينا وجديده أول مره أسمعها قصدى أول مره أقرأها


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أبريل 2010)

*رد: طالب ذكى جدا*



tota bent elmaseh قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه حلووووووووه جدا يامينا وجديده أول مره أسمعها قصدى أول مره أقرأها


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انتى كدا بتحرجى رومانى

شكرا توتا لمرورك
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 أبريل 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار *​


----------



## Bent Christ (25 أبريل 2011)

*اعرف الاسماء من شكل الارجل*



طالب في الجامعه كان عنده امتحان في ماده من المواد اللي متخصص فيها وهي علم الطيور
ويوم قرب اختبار الماده آخر السنه
الطالب راجع وراجع لحد ماطلعت عيوونه، ودخل الامتحان وهو واثق مليووون بالميه انه جاهز وبينجح في الامتحان
والمفاجأه ان الاستاذ قابلهم بسؤال واحد فقط !!
والسؤال عباره عن صور لأرجل بعض الطيور
والمطلوب معرفه اسماء الطيور من شكل ارجلها!!؟؟
واحتار صاحبنا وماعرف يحل السؤال
قام من الكرسي وراح للاستاذ
وسلم ورقته فااضيه وقال للاستاذ : اتفووو عليك وعلى مادتك دى الفاشله وانت افشل استاذ شفته بحياتي !!!
رد عليه الاستاذ بكل برووود : اعتبر نفسك راسب في الماده !
شويه ويلاحظ الاستاذ ان الطالب ماكتب اسمه في ورقه الاجابه قام وقال للطالب بغضب :
فين اسمك يا ولد ؟؟؟ !!
قام الطالب ورفع بنطلونه وطلع رجليه وقال للأستاذ : لو انت بتفهم اعرف اسمي من شكل رجلى ؟؟؟؟​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (25 أبريل 2011)

*رد: اعرف الاسماء من شكل الارجل*

هههههههههههههههههه
وياتري عرف اسمه
شكراً مارين  
كل سنة وانتِ طيبة​


----------



## Bent Christ (25 أبريل 2011)

*رد: اعرف الاسماء من شكل الارجل*




بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> وياتري عرف اسمه
> شكراً مارين
> كل سنة وانتِ طيبة​



نوررررت يا بوب
و انت طيب​


----------



## النهيسى (25 أبريل 2011)

*رد: اعرف الاسماء من شكل الارجل*

هههههههههه
روعه جدااا
شكرااا​


----------



## Bent Christ (25 أبريل 2011)

*رد: اعرف الاسماء من شكل الارجل*




النهيسى قال:


> هههههههههه
> روعه جدااا
> شكرااا​



*شكراااا يا نهيسى
نوررررررررت​*


----------



## tasoni queena (25 أبريل 2011)

*رد: اعرف الاسماء من شكل الارجل*

هههههههههههه

جميلة جدا يا مارين

داين تدان ههههههههه

شكرا يا قمر


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أبريل 2011)

*رد: اعرف الاسماء من شكل الارجل*

*حلوه قرتها قبل كده

تسلم ايديكي مارين​*


----------



## هالة الحب (21 مايو 2011)

*رد: اعرف الاسماء من شكل الارجل*

عنده حق طبعا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 مايو 2011)

*تم الدمج للتكرار*​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (23 مايو 2011)

هههههههههههه حلوة اوى​


----------



## مريم12 (23 مايو 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههه
فظيعة بجد
ميررررررسى يا سكرة
تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## باسبوسا (5 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ميرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررسى


----------

